# Walleye Madness Inland Lake Event 9/30



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Walleye Madness Tournaments Inland Lake Event - September 30th - Berlin/Milton

The entries are already coming in for the WMT inland lake event on September 30th. Due to the low water level at Berlin Lake we have secured a permit for Lake Milton as a backup plan. The location for the event will be officially announced on September 12th.

Our Lake Erie event drew 29 teams. Based on that response, we are expecting a nice sized field of boats for the inland lake event. The entry deadline is September 26th. Complete info, entry forms and payment via PayPal are at www.walleyemadness.net Questions? E-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994.


&#8226; Open Tournaments - Two Angler Team Format - No Membership Required

&#8226;The event pays out a minimum of $1,000 cash over and above the collected entry fees!

&#8226; The entry fee per team is reasonable at $100 per event!

&#8226; Walleye Madness is a charity tournament series benefiting www.ontargetoutfitters.org

&#8226; Walleye Madness is a 100% volunteer organization. No one involved receives any compensation!

&#8226; All operating expenses are funded by our sponsors. Your entry fees go directly to the minimum payback of 120%!

&#8226; The minimum payout for 1st place is guaranteed at $1,000 per event regardless of how many teams are entered!

&#8226; Here&#8217;s the payout for a 20 boat field ($100 entry fee):

20 Boat Field Payout: 1st- $1,000; 2nd-$750; 3rd- $500; 4th-$250
Total Payout: $2,500 = 125% payback 
$250 Big Fish Bonus & $250 Lund Bonus Total = $3,000 = 150% payback

&#8226; 100% of the $20 Buckeye Sports Center/ Mercury marine Big Fish Bonus pot cost per team benefits our designated charity. The Big Fish Bonus pays $250 per event. In addition, each team member gets three chances to win the seven day trip for two donated by www.wildewoodonlakesavant.com valued at $2,318.00!

&#8226; The Lund Boats Contingency Bonus pays $250 to highest finishing Lund boat owner per event. You do not have to win the tournament; just be the highest finishing Lund owner!

&#8226; Walleye Madness will provide an opportunity to qualify for the 2013 Cabela&#8217;s NTC via the optional WT6/TWF NTC Qualifying Bracket. WT6 is an officially sanctioned NTC qualifying association. We are sending two teams to the 2012 NTC and we could have sent more. Members of WT6/TWF are eligible. Those who wish to join WT6/The Walleye Federation will also be eligible.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

The Walleye Madness Tournaments Sept. 30th event will be held on Lake Milton.
The tournament will launch at the Robinson's Point ramp located off of Jersey St. Link to directions:http://goo.gl/maps/mqTNc

The water level at Berlin is very low, below winter pool, which creates navigational hazards. Considering that many who are fishing this event are not familiar with navigating Berlin at these low water levels the decision has been made to hold the tournament on Lake Milton, which is at full summer pool.

Other than the change of location to Lake Milton all other event procedures, rules, etc. remain the same. The entry deadline is 9/26. Complete info, entry forms and payment via PayPal is at www.walleyemadness.net

Questions: E-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

The entry deadline for the Walleye Madness Sept. 30th event on Lake Milton is Wed. 9/26.

Entry forms are at www.madness.net on the registration page. I've also attached it to this post. You can enter by mail and pay with a check or money order. You can also pay via PayPal at www.walleyemadness.net on the registration page.
*
All tournament entries must be received by September 26th.* We do not accept entries fees at the ramp.

You can enter the Big Fish Bonus in advance or the morning of the tournament.

Questions: E-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't Miss Out:

*Sunday September 30th  Lake Milton 7:30 - 2:30
*Entry Deadline September 26th 
Robinsons Point Launch (Off Jersey St.) Boat inspection 6-7am
For Information E-Mail: [email protected] or call 330-881-0994

*

Guaranteed 120% or Larger Cash Payout Per Event !

Guaranteed Minimum 1st Place Payout $1,000 Regardless Of Field Size!

20 Boat Field Payout: 1st- $1,000; 2nd-$750; 3rd- $500; 4th-$250

$250 Buckeye Sports Center/Mercury Marine Big Fish Bonus! 

$250 Lund Boats Contingency Bonus!

Win A Trip to Wildewood Lake Resort in Ontario Valued at $2,318!
Proceeds to Benefit : On Target Outfitters(501c3) - Youth Outdoors Charity www.ontargetoutfitters.org

Open Tournaments - Two Angler Team Format - Field Considered Full at 50 Boats
Entry Fee: $100 per event 

BSC/Mercury Big Fish Bonus (Proceeds to On Target Outfitters): $20 per team per event. Includes 3 raffle tickets per angler in the drawing for the Wildewood trip!Makes the team eligible for the BSC/Mercury $250 Big Fish Bonus !

*Details, Entry Forms and payment via PayPal at www.walleyemadness.net​*


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

If anyone is in need of a partner PM me i would be interested in entering this event.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Launched and loaded at Jersey St. ramp yesterday with no problems. Lund 2075 with 300 HP Verado and 9.9 on the back. Both lanes were fine and several other bigger boats launched an loaded with no problems.

Of course you should always be cautious this time of year as they lower the water levels, but the ramp seems fine.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

There's still time to get your entries in via mail or Paypal. Entry forms and all info at www.walleyemadness.net


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

It was brought to my attention late last evening that several teams who were trying to enter via PayPal had difficulties getting their payments to come through. I contacted PayPal tech support and the problem has been corrected.

In light of this situation and to allow everyone who wants to fish the event to be able to get in, the following decision has been made:

The entry deadline for the Milton tournament has been extended until midnight Friday 9/28. You can enter two ways:

Enter via PayPal at http://walleyemadness.dotfeed.com/ or you can e-mail [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994 and let me know that you are fishing and you can bring your entry paperwork and cash entry payment to the ramp. However, either of these extended entry methods must be executed by midnight on Friday 9/28. If you call me at 11:59 leave your name and phone # and Ill get you in

We will not be accepting entries at the ramp other than from those teams who have made the proper contact by midnight Friday 9/28.

Thank you for your patience and understanding with this unforeseen technical difficulty.

Questions: Email [email protected] or call JC at 330-881-0994


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

jcfishing:Any word on the results on the Milton tourny?? Should have been good weather for it.......'lil breezy,but fishable,,, I was out yesterday,, p.m., they were there,,,,where I was fishing,,Got bit,,but they were very lite bites..... and not too often,,either,,but the marks were there,,the bait are getting in tighter formations too........... Hope all got fish!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I am anxiously awaiting the results as well


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Heres a pic of the results me and big Johnson tied for 6th with one fish slow day for us on Walleye did end up with a 30 in muskey 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

It may be my browser but I cannot seem to read the sign. Congrats on the muskie! Any idea what the winner had and what the big fish was? Thanks!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Winner was 8.50 and big fish was 2.70


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Nick.. do you know how many fish were in that 8.50?


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

5 fish for first and second 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you very much Nick, I appreciate all of your info!


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

*Official Results: Walleye Madness Tournaments 
9/30/2012 Lake Milton &#8211; OH
Presented by: Buckeye Sports Center &#8211; Lund Boats &#8211; Mercury Marine*


1st Place:	Terry Hovance/Pat Hovance 8.55#	$1,000
Lund Boats Contingency Bonus $ 250

2nd Place:	Jim Dean/Jeff Metzger 8.10# $ 750

3rd Place: Bob Honaker/Kevin Kalinowsky	4.40# $ 500

4th Place:	Nick Lary/Steve	Wayland 4.30# $ 250

Buckeye Sports Center/Mercury Big Fish Bonus
Clayton Allshouse/Vince Chellino	2.70#	$ 250

*167% Total Payout Percentage Including Bonuses
139% Total Payout vs. Total Entry Fees*​
*Funds to Designated Charity: $920*​
The Buckeye Sports Center/Mercury Marine Big Fish Bonus raised $360 for our designated charity at the Milton event. The Ashtabula event raised $560 for a total of $920 in funds raised by Walleye Madness Tournaments for On Target Outfitters, a north east Ohio based youth outdoors charity. (Registered 501c3; non-profit) www.ontargetoutfitters.org

Walleye Madness Tournaments would like to express our sincere thanks to the 18 teams who participated in our second event. It was a very tough bite but everyone had a great time competing for their share of $3,000 in cash awards and Plaques for First Place and for Big Fish!

There were originally 20 teams entered, but two teams that entered way back in early September had to withdraw. After speaking with both teams, I decided that even though WMT has a no refund policy that their reasons for withdrawing were justified and I issued both teams a refund, which reduced the field size to 18 boats.

*That said, even though there were only 18 boats, the payout scale for Sunday&#8217;s event was based on the original 20 boat field size! Published 20 Boat Field Payout: 1st- $1,000; 2nd-$750; 3rd- $500; 4th-$250*

*This equates to a 139% payout vs. the collected entry fees. Add in the Big Fish and Lund Bonus and it&#8217;s a whopping 167% payout vs. the collected entry fees!

To our presenting sponsors: Buckeye Sports Center, Lund Boats & Mercury Marine. Thank you for your generous support that made this event possible and that provided the competitors a chance to win their share of a 167% payout!
*
*Our very special thanks to Wildewood on Lake Savant for your donation of a seven day trip for two as a fundraising prize benefitting On Target Outfitters. www.wildewoodonlakesavant.com. The sale of raffle tickets to the public and the contribution from Walleye Madness Tournaments raised a total of $3,500 for our designated charity, On Target Outfitters!

The prize drawing for the trip was held following the weigh in and Jim Agler, from Austintown, Oh won the trip to Wildewood valued at $2,318! Congratulations!
*

Visit www.walleyemadness.net for details, event photos and more!

*Here are the complete results:*

Place	First Last	First	Last	Weight
1	Terry	Hovance	Pat	Hovance	8.55
2	Jim	Dean	Jeff	Metzger	8.1 
3	Bob	Honaker	Kevin Kalinowsky	4.4
4	Nick Lary	Steve	Wayland	4.3
5	Clayton	Allshouse	Vince	Chellino	2.7
6	Brad Dailey	Joe	Yackmack	1.7
6	Nick Donaldson	Al	Johnson	1.7
8	Ron	Bradway	Chris	Bradway	1.65
8	Collin	Murphy	Jason Dossi	1.65
9	Paul	Kerr	Brian	Davies	1.6
10	Jerimiah	James	Adam	Momirov	1.1
11	Francis	Ball	Scott	Wilson	0
11	Steve Baylor	Ken	Lynce	0
11	Steve Booher	Donnie	Burns	0
11	John	Csizmadia	Joe	Centofanti	0
11	Joe	Dossi	Dave	Barwick	0
11	Anthony	Naples	Gary	Gaca	0
11	Amanda	Yackmack	Matt	Fortin	0


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

For more information contact: 

John Csizmadia 
Tournament Director  Walleye Madness Tournaments 
330-881-0994 
[email protected]
www.walleyemadness.net

Walleye Madness Catches On

Something different hovered in the mist over Lake Milton on September 30th as 36 participants prepared for the second event of the 2012 Walleye Madness Tournaments charity event series. One could sense the uncertainty that these normally confident anglers had about what would prove to be a tough day of fishing ahead.

Originally to be held on Berlin Lake, due to low water levels the event was moved to Lake Milton, a lake that can baffle even the most experienced walleye angler during the fall season.

We may have had greater participation if the event was on Berlin states tournament director John Csizmadia. The upside is that 36 anglers showed up to compete in our second ever event, which proves that Walleye Madness has definitely caught on in the walleye fishing community.

Walleye Madness Tournaments is sponsored by Buckeye Sports Center, Lund Boats and Mercury Marine. Wildewood On Lake Savant donated a seven day trip as a fundraising prize for the series charitable benefactor, On Target Outfitters, a non-profit youth outdoors group from Canfield, OH. The combined total of raffle ticket sales for the trip and contributions from Walleye Madness participants via the Buckeye Sports Center/Mercury Marine Big Fish Bonus raised $3,500 for this very worthy cause!

Lake Milton lived up to its reputation as being tough in the fall. Plenty of walleyes were caught, but fish over the 15 size limit were hard to come by, but someone always figures out the bite and this event was no exception.

First place was captured by brothers Terry and Pat Hovance who also captured the Lund Boats contingency bonus weighing in a five fish limit of 8.55 pounds. Second place went to the team of James Dean and Jeff Metzger, who turned in a five fish limit of 8.10 pounds. Bob Honaker and Kevin Kalinowski captured third with 4.40 pounds and fourth place went to Nick Lary and Steve Wayland who weighed in 4.30 pounds. Clayton Allshouse and Vince Chellino teamed up to earn the Buckeye Sports Center/Mercury Marine Big Fish Bonus with their 2.70 pound walleye. The event paid out 167% of the collected entry fees. Now thats Walleye Madness!

Plans are already in the works to expend the series in 2013. For information on how to become involved in future Walleye Madness events visit www.walleyemadnes.net or contact Csizmadia at 330-881-0994.
###

John Csizmadia is a northeast Ohio based tournament walleye angler. He actively promotes the sport of fishing, organizations related to and that support the outdoors experience, and youth involvement in fishing and the outdoors. For more information please visit www.jcfishing.com, e-mail [email protected] or call 330-881-0994.


----------

